# Bowtech PBR Bow Pics



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

Looks alright, shame they don't have it in target colours.


----------



## Nock Hunter (Aug 12, 2004)

I hope this means they are keeping the Freedom Cam


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

You can still get a Liberty in target colors.


----------



## LightSpeed (Sep 8, 2004)

looks like a mathews that has been run over by a truck.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

Except anything bearing that logo can withstand getting run over by a truck...and anything else you throw at it.

PBR is the shiznit.


----------



## Tax Lawyer (Feb 5, 2003)

*PBR*

It looks awesome!!!

Does anybody know the ATA, BH and IBO speed?


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

I don't think that I have ever seen a bow with the limbs preloaded that much before. It looks like they are bent close to 60 degrees. Not that any of this matters.


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

I believe it IS a Liberty so the specs and ATA should be the same.


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

Looks better in the upright position. 


Sag.


----------



## fnkybn (Jan 15, 2004)

*PBR*

Anyone gettin prices on these? My local dealer says $849 but won't tell me specific's unless I order one


----------



## Tax Lawyer (Feb 5, 2003)

*Re: PBR*



fnkybn said:


> *Anyone gettin prices on these? My local dealer says $849 but won't tell me specific's unless I order one *


I was quoted $809 for mine.


----------



## BowTech_Shooter (Aug 21, 2002)

SRP on the PBR bow is $849.00 and because this bow is a collectable with very limited numbers in my opinion if dealers are selling them for less than that they're missing a great opportunity. As a matter of fact we've got number 1 of 1000 on display here at the PBR Finals in Vegas and our Marketing Director says this bow can be sold here at the show, for the price of $1500.00.

The specs on the PBR bow are;

FreedomCam ecentrics, 34" axle to axle, 7 1/8" brace, 25 1/2"-30 1/2" draw, 50-60-70 lb. peak weights, 4 lbs. 1 oz. mass weight, 297-305 fps. IBO.

This is truly an awesome looking bow with absolutely great detail on it as you'll probably be able to see when the pictures that were taken at the show today get posted on here.   

BTW, if you're thinking about getting one you better get one soon cause they're going fast...


Regards, Pat


----------



## Silver Dingo (May 27, 2003)

So why twice the price of a decent bow for this one. Is it because they dragged it through bull**** to get all the rubber thingys to stick to it instead of glue.  ROFLMAO


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

SFA,

Just couldn't hold back, could you ? 


Sag.


----------



## SPC (May 5, 2003)

There is not any such thing as a bow with limited numbers worth extra money.


----------



## pdq 5oh (Sep 7, 2002)

That idler looks way cool. 
sfa, you'd never understand.   ROFLMAO


----------



## Silver Dingo (May 27, 2003)

I have no problem understanding the concept of limited edition production pdq. There have been some wonderful examples over the years. The fred Bear signature Takedown is one that readily springs to mind. A work of art with gold plated fitings etc. Worth every penny they asked for it and truly a collectors piece from one of the masters.
this cheap ass piece of junk doesnt fit the criteria.


----------



## pdq 5oh (Sep 7, 2002)

sfa:


> this cheap ass piece of junk doesnt fit the criteria.


Being a little hard on yourself, aren't you?


----------



## Pizonarcher (Jun 13, 2002)

Is it as nice as a Super Nova ?  You can get one of them cheaper. 
For $849.00 it should be a bow that should last you a lifetime & maybe some gold inlay in it !!!!.  
Whats the working man with family supouse to do, won't be long no one will be able to afford archery.  But it is a nice looking bow.  
Pizonarcher.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

> For $849.00 it should be a bow that should last you a lifetime & maybe some gold inlay in it !!!!.


It's a collectors item...I don't know about you, but if I had one of these it would never see the woods. Especially when there are only 1000 of them being made. I'd especially like the one signed by Tony Mendez.

However, I'm still chearin' for my boys Mike Lee and Justin McBride...Wouldn't mind seeing the young'n take the million dollar pot out of the two though.


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

*PBR*

Yep, I watched the event last night and plan on watching the finals tonight when I get back home from the tree stand These guys are tough!! Stepped on, hung up, bucked off in the chute and slammed into steel bars They earn their living and take it all in with a big smile! I've met Tony Mendes and family and he is "The Wild Man"!! I've got the first ever autograph of Klay Mendes (Tony's 2 year old son), but it washed off in three days 
Git 'R Done boys!!!!


----------



## bowsmith (Sep 17, 2002)

GVDocHoliday said:


> *I'd especially like the one signed by Tony Mendez.
> *


The way I understand it, all 1000 bows will be signed by Tony Mendez. "BowTech has restricted this limited edition production run to 1000 bows, each sequentially numbered and personally signed by Tony Mendes." Bet his hand hurt after that one.  Good Luck and Safe Shootin'.


----------



## Archeryaddict (Jan 12, 2003)

any one who is stupid enough to buy a bare bow for 849.00 to hang it on a wall never to be used is stupid enough to get on the back of a mad bull and ride it
both points are useless.


----------



## pdq 5oh (Sep 7, 2002)

Archeryaddict:


> ....useless.


Like your reply.  

Some people like to collect things, that are collectible. Ever seen what a low mileage muscle car is worth, as opposed to a high mileage beater? What about unfired, collectible guns? I see no reason _not_ to keep a PBR Edition bow as new. Should Tony win the world championship, it will increase the value of this bow.


----------



## Pizonarcher (Jun 13, 2002)

pdq 5oh said:


> *Archeryaddict:
> 
> Like your reply.
> 
> ...


----------



## TheHairlessone! (Nov 21, 2003)

WOW! 

I like the looks of that thing. Sounds like the perfect hunting bow to me.

I will have to pick one up!(in a year or two!)

rick


----------



## Archeryaddict (Jan 12, 2003)

I think I will stick with the more affordable Bowtech models

what is usless is ever replying to this post to begin with
 

I think the bow looks nice just not 849 worth of nice.
I have a DU sweet 16 with gold inlay thatI picked up for 595 never shot still in the original browning box I think the shot gun sold for 800 or more when it came out.

bought a 1967 Corvete Sting ray with a 427 turbo for 3000 dollars and was kept in a garage, 10 years from now I t is possible to run across a PBR bowtech for 500 bucks then I will be the proud owner of a second hand bow that has been signed by some hasbeen bull rider dude who ruined his health due to riding bulls trying to get rich then had to spend it all on medical bills trying to repair his butt from all the damage the bhrama bulls did to him 

Calf roping pays pretty good and not nearly as hard on the body  

BTW I love to watch PBR every time I watch I think the same thing.... LOOK AT DEM IDIOTS GETTING SLUNG AROUND LIKE A MINDLESS RAG DOLL ON THE BACH OF THAT MONSTER!!!! YEHAWWWW!!!!


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

You're right, calf ropers get good pay too...but you can be a nobody bull rider and still get hotter women than a repeat champion calf roper...that's simple fact.


----------



## clever_guy (May 21, 2002)

"and is guaranteed to become a collector’s item."

Sounds fair...so if the Limited Edition bow (limited in this case by having a PBR sticker apparently  ) doesn't increase in value over the course of a reasonable timeframe - say a year, then Bowtech will refund the original purchaser's retail sales price? Is that the guarantee?

   

Man...there is a sucker born every minute...and all you need is a sticker to take advantage of them...

  

-CG


----------



## Archeryaddict (Jan 12, 2003)

GVDocHoliday said:


> *You're right, calf ropers get good pay too...but you can be a nobody bull rider and still get hotter women than a repeat champion calf roper...that's simple fact. *




HMM Lets see which is more inportant to me my health or a piece of tail from a loose legged bimbo which will more than likely contract an STD from
GEE Hard decesion 
I think I will just remain a good ol nobody

It never ceaces to amaze me what people will do in order to achieve fame and fortune.

BTW I went to Gillys in Passadena once to ride that mechanical bull and getting whiplash from that thing was enough for me to make up my mind that riding a living breatheing ton of USDA prime beef with large horns was WAAAAY out of the rhelm of sensable thinking.

but what the hey some body has to do it I guess


----------



## TheRealTruth (Jun 21, 2004)

Archeryaddict said:


> *I think I will stick with the more affordable Bowtech models
> 
> what is usless is ever replying to this post to begin with
> *


* 

So why did you?




I think the bow looks nice just not 849 worth of nice.
I have a DU sweet 16 with gold inlay thatI picked up for 595 never shot still in the original browning box I think the shot gun sold for 800 or more when it came out.

bought a 1967 Corvete Sting ray with a 427 turbo for 3000 dollars and was kept in a garage, 10 years from now I t is possible to run across a PBR bowtech for 500 bucks then I will be the proud owner of a second hand bow that has been signed by some hasbeen bull rider dude who ruined his health due to riding bulls trying to get rich then had to spend it all on medical bills trying to repair his butt from all the damage the bhrama bulls did to him 

Click to expand...

I don't think you know any bullriders personally cause if you did you wouldn't call them washed up or an idiot, as a matter of fact, you're the one that's fitting that bill on this thread. 






BTW I love to watch PBR every time I watch I think the same thing.... LOOK AT DEM IDIOTS GETTING SLUNG AROUND LIKE A MINDLESS RAG DOLL ON THE BACH OF THAT MONSTER!!!! YEHAWWWW!!!!   

Click to expand...

**The winner of the finals wins a million dollers so who's the idiot? That's what I thought.*


----------



## TheRealTruth (Jun 21, 2004)

clever_guy said:


> *"and is guaranteed to become a collector’s item."
> 
> Sounds fair...so if the Limited Edition bow (limited in this case by having a PBR sticker apparently  ) doesn't increase in value over the course of a reasonable timeframe - say a year, then Bowtech will refund the original purchaser's retail sales price? Is that the guarantee?
> 
> ...



From what I read in the press release other than each one being hand signed it's got quite a few times that this bow and only this bow has.

*In recognition of their partnership with the fastest growing spectator sport in America, BowTech introduces the 2005 PBR Limited Edition bow, finished in Mossy Oak Brand Obsession camouflage. The PBR bow features the black and red logo of the PBR, custom engraved limb pockets, and a PBR star idler wheel. Other unique characteristics include simulated black carbon fiber finished limbs and handmade, pre-stretched, and black and red string and cables. The PBR Limited Edition bow carries a lifetime warranty and is guaranteed to become a collector’s item. *


----------



## Pizonarcher (Jun 13, 2002)

*Getting a little off subject aren't we*

Since we are, heres a little story.
When we were kids, use to go down the the slaughter house, squeeze through the big cracks in the barn where they kept the pigs, ride the hogs we did, I was the king of the hog riders!!!!.
Anyone want my autograph ?.   
All kiding aside, Bowtech has some great bows, I don't shoot one but will next spring, so I hope some of there new bows shoot 350 fps.
I'm not a collector just a shooter!.  so enough said. 
Pizonarcher.


----------



## Pizonarcher (Jun 13, 2002)

Clever_guy & Archeryaddict, and thats TheRealTruth    
Pizonarcher.


----------



## Archeryaddict (Jan 12, 2003)

*TRT Did I strike a nerve?*



TheRealTruth said:


> *So why did you?
> 
> Because I can
> 
> ...


 they can keep it IMO

Pizonarcher I own a couple of bowtechs and they do shoot very well.


----------



## buckeyebuckhntr (Jan 5, 2004)

I think it is a great idea and an awesome looking bow. Very original idea. 

Would I buy one? Not I, but I could understand why someone would 

BowTech will have no problem selling these beauties


----------



## clever_guy (May 21, 2002)

"In recognition of their partnership with the fastest growing spectator sport in America, BowTech introduces the 2005 PBR Limited Edition bow, finished in Mossy Oak Brand Obsession camouflage. The PBR bow features the black and red logo of the PBR, custom engraved limb pockets, and a PBR star idler wheel. Other unique characteristics include simulated black carbon fiber finished limbs and handmade, pre-stretched, and black and red string and cables. The PBR Limited Edition bow carries a lifetime warranty and is guaranteed to become a collector’s item."

I'm sorry  

...I guess a *Magic Marker* and a sticker, are all you need to milk a sucker from his money... 

   

Cause, man it's not like you can even *find* a camo bow in an bow shop - I mean its not like every bow manufacturer puts out a camo bow...

  

"...10 years from now I t is possible to run across a PBR bowtech for 500 bucks then I will be the proud owner of a second hand bow..."

$500 for a 10 year old second hand bow?!?! Geeze, if you paid $50 you would be being generous...Bows have almost *zero* value as a collectors item, especially run of the mill camo compound hunting compounds. If they had spent a little money or time on this idea they might have been able to come up with something to justify an $800+ purchase price. Something where the design and level of detail would completely set it apart from the rest of the bows in the market for that year, and at least justify a high purchase price. At the end of the day you would still be hard pressed to sell it as a "collectors" item, there just isn't a market for old bows (especially old camo hunting bows) unlike say the gun collecting market, there just isn't the number of archery-nuts as compared to the number of gun-nuts. 

In my opinion this particular marketing idea manages to put the Blow in Blowtech...

   

-CG


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

Whiplash from a mech bull? I'd make a bet that you didn't play football in high school. 

Maybe marching band?...Debate team maybe? That would explain the weak neck. 



> ...I guess a Magic Marker and a sticker, are all you need to milk a sucker from his money...


First off no sticker...custom milling and a one of a kind Idler wheel...second, Tony Mendez is no ordinary man...which fits because a rodeo ain't no ordinary life. 

I guarantee you that they've filled all 1000 orders for this bow already...and I bet over half, if not more were filled in Las Vegas this past weekend. You have to take into consideration who exactly the targeted market was with this campaign...They smacked it right in the middle.


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

What makes a bow 'wall worthy' is not what you paid for it, but what you shot with it. 

Clever_Guy, don't forget the star shaped Idler wheel.


----------



## Tax Lawyer (Feb 5, 2003)

*PBR*

I was going to order a Liberty anyways.

What is an extra $100 for a limited edition bow, hand built, with premium components?

I don't care who thinks I am an idiot. This is going to be a nice bow.


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

Tax Lawyer, you'll be getting one very nice bow that your friends don't have!!! Tony and Klay will appreciate your supporting the PBR!!!!


----------



## clever_guy (May 21, 2002)

"don't forget the star shaped Idler wheel."

If it was truely star shaped then at least it would be interesting to watch some one shoot the bow...



"First off no sticker...custom milling"

And not just anyone making a CNC riser could do that...

 

"You have to take into consideration who exactly the targeted market was with this campaign...They smacked it right in the middle."

It is just a co-branded product; every company out there with a gadget including McDonald's does it. I am surprised Hoyt hasn't done something similar using licensing rights with an organization like NASCAR. In this case it looks more like a marriage of convenience, the owners of Bowtech support and are interested in the PBR - so they work out a deal with the PBR management, and they put out a co-branded bow. I really doubt they is a lot of cross-over interest between Rodeo and Archery (bowhunting/3-D), and 1,000 bows at that price is probably pushing level of interest in this case. Personally I wouldn't consider this idea either innovative or effective - I think it would fall into the "management pet-project" category... 

"Tony Mendez is no ordinary man...which fits because a rodeo ain't no ordinary life."

And there is the point - I am in the archery side of this co-branded idea; and I happen to go to one of the biggest rodeos in North America once a year (and admittedly as a pretty unknowledgeable spectator), I even have relatives who rodeo - and I have no idea who Tony Mendez is. It has zero top of mind recognition, and I am sure that would be the case for at least 90% of archers out there, as pro rodeo is a small sport, with limited visibility. So not only would you have to sell the bow to me, you would also have to sell who Tony Mendez is and how that would matter to me. On the other side you would have to sell high-priced bows to rodeo fans who would understand the image, but couldn’t care less about the product (or if they were at least run of the mill bowhunters as well as rodeo fans, are not likely buy hunting bows in that price range). 

Even if there was sufficient interest in the archery side of the co-brand who were into rodeo – how effective is a presentation bow in camo? If this is marketed as a presentation bow and a collectible, then yeesh, put a little effort into it. Pro rodeo winners aren’t presented with dull camo belt buckles when they win, they get shiney big belt buckles one step down from pro wrestling belts. At the very least Bowtech could produce something that could conceivably have the detail and style that you would say “Wow, Bowtech went all out making a limited edition bow!” – not “BFD another camo bow”..

  

But to each his own, maybe there is enough interest out to sell half, and the rest will end up on the bargin shelf on pro-shops - or bull stalls...next year...

   

-CG


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

You're kidding right?? I can watch pro rodeo almost any weekend I want, and I do. I can hardly ever see a pro archery tournament on TV or my satelite dish, believe me, I'd sure watch if I knew there was an archery event scheduled!!! I'll guarantee you that more people in this country know more top bull riders than the very top archers In the eyes of the public, it's more interesting to watch a bull rider that ANYONE shooting a bow. If you don't think the PBR is popular,,, you're not so clever


----------



## Archeryaddict (Jan 12, 2003)

GVDocHoliday said:


> *Whiplash from a mech bull? I'd make a bet that you didn't play football in high school.
> 
> Maybe marching band?...Debate team maybe? That would explain the weak neck. *


LMBO

DOC you are a funny guy 

according to your avitar my left leg is bigger than your whole body  

yes I was stupid enough to play foot ball starting in the 5th grade and 1 year in colledge on a full schollarship with the florida gators in 1979 until a shoulder injury took me out. I never hurt my neck the whole time I played but one time on a mechanical bull turned all the way up did.

I wonder how long youre skinny rear end can hang on one of those things turned up?

Gator Jaw, Humming bird rear end


----------



## clever_guy (May 21, 2002)

"I can hardly ever see a pro archery tournament on TV or my satelite dish,"

Increase the reading comprehension skills - I never said archery was more popular then Pro Rodeo, I never even made comparison in popularity between the two - that is all *you* going off on a rant…so as far as being not clever I am going to have to hand that hat to you…



"If you don't think the PBR is popular,,, you're not so clever"

I don't think it is popular - because *it isn't* in the greater scheme of things. It's just another small sport with limited spectator appeal - if you are watching it on TV - you are watching a lot of ESPN 2 or 3 or 100, because it doesn’t get much play as compared too "big sports".

But feel free to prove me wrong with some *facts* there little Gi-Boy...

   

-CG


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

I ride mech bulls all the time and compete in as many drop pots as possible. Last mech bull I rode was at the June Nascar Race here in Michigan. It was one of the better ones I've ever been on...it had an actual bull riding rig instead of a bareback rig...after the first three rides I had people paying for me just to watch me ride. All technique baby, just keep your center of gravity over your riding hand and let the bull lead, roll with him. Just like carrying a football...they'll try to strip it, don't fight it, go with it and roll off. 

Oh, I was starting middle linebacker on varsity freshman through senior year. I may look small but I've got powerful legs...425lb parallel squat and a 675 dead lift. 

Was a better baseball player though...Scholarship player my freshman and sophomore years...decided my education was more important than baseball and decided to devote my time to studying. Haven't regreted it...except the bill...I regret that.


----------



## Archeryaddict (Jan 12, 2003)

first and only mechanical bull I ever rode was turned all the way up probably because of my size and slung me off in 5 seconds.


----------



## pdq 5oh (Sep 7, 2002)

clever_guy:


> In my opinion this particular marketing idea manages to put the Blow in Blowtech...


clever_guy, I see you think way too much of yourself (screen name). Though I will grant, you bring new meaning to "hot air".


----------



## Silver Dingo (May 27, 2003)

Maybe the PBR should take a leaf from bowtech and stick rubber on every concievable part of the bull to stop them buckin so hard.


----------



## BowTech_Shooter (Aug 21, 2002)

Below is a copy of just a very small part of a huge TV schedule that will be seen on OLN in the next couple weeks and whether it's the Bullfighting or Bullriding, the BowTech logo will be seen on TV because they sponsor riders, bullfighters, TV and arena announcers, etc., etc.

For those of you that truly don't understand what a collectable is and what this bow is about, it's for the fans of the PBR mainly but we've also sold a few to those that hunt and aren't fans of the PBR. 

Clever Guy, If you asked ANY and I mean ANY PBR fan if they know who Tony Mendes is, I can guarantee you'll get a 100% yes response. I've been told time and time again that Tony is one of the best personalities riding in the PBR and a damn good bull rider too.



Wed Oct 27 '04
8:00 PM World Bullfighting Championships 
Fresno, CA Qualifier Repeat Repeat
30 minutes 
Wed Oct 27 '04
8:30 PM World Bullfighting Championships 
Albuquerque, NM Qualifier Repeat Repeat
30 minutes 
Wed Oct 27 '04
9:30 PM World Bullfighting Championships 
Kansas City, KS Qualifier Repeat Original
30 minutes 
Wed Oct 27 '04
10:00 PM World Bullfighting Championships 
Fresno, CA Qualifier Repeat Repeat
30 minutes 
Wed Oct 27 '04
10:30 PM World Bullfighting Championships 
Albuquerque, NM Qualifier Repeat Repeat
30 minutes 
Thu Oct 28 '04
9:00 PM 2004 Built Ford Tough World Finals 
LIVE 4th Performance of The World Finals Original
2 hours 
Fri Oct 29 '04
8:00 PM Bullfighting Championships 
2004 World Bullfighting Championships from Las Vegas Original
1 hour 
Fri Oct 29 '04
9:00 PM 2004 Built Ford Tough World Finals 
LIVE 5th Performance of The World Finals Original
2 hours 
Sat Oct 30 '04
8:00 PM Bullfighting Championships 
2004 World Bullfighting Championships from Las Vegas Original
1 hour 
Sat Oct 30 '04
9:00 PM 2004 Built Ford Tough World Finals 
LIVE 6th Performance of The World Finals Original
2 hours 
Sun Oct 31 '04
3:00 PM 2004 Built Ford Tough World Finals 
LIVE Up Until NBC Goes LIVE - The Final Performance Original
& 30 minutes 
Sun Oct 31 '04
4:30 PM 2004 Built Ford Tough World Finals 
LIVE Final Performance of the World Finals Original
1 hour 
Sat Nov 6 '04
8:00 PM 2004 Built Ford Tough World Finals 
Recap of The World Finals Repeat
1 hour & 30 minutes 
Sun Nov 7 '04
8:00 PM 2004 Built Ford Tough World Finals 
Recap of The World Finals Repeat
1 hour & 30 minutes 
Sat Nov 13 '04
8:00 PM 2004 Built Ford Tough World Finals 
Recap of The World Finals Repeat
1 hour & 30 minutes 
Sun Nov 14 '04
8:00 PM 2004 Built Ford Tough World Finals 
Recap of The World Finals Repeat
1 hour & 30 minutes


----------



## Pizonarcher (Jun 13, 2002)

BOY!!!, I never thought I would get some bull riding lesions on an archery site  Or did you guys forget it was an archery site.  .

I bet this bow would be a real shooter, I would sure like to have one but I am going to wait & get one of them new 2005 Bowtechs & do nothing but shoot it everyday. 
Well I'm going out & watch the eclipse, later fellow bull riders I mean fellow archers  .
Pizonarcher.


----------



## clever_guy (May 21, 2002)

"clever_guy, I see you think way too much of yourself"

...And I think there is some little tool who can't justify an opinion but wants to take a potshot - Hey but that's the Internet, and its full of pointless little tools...

   

"Clever Guy, If you asked ANY and I mean ANY PBR fan if they know who Tony Mendes is, I can guarantee you'll get a 100% yes response."

You need to re-read my post - the point of the post wasn't whether PBR fans would recognize a PBR star - I assume they would. The point was in a co-branding situation how many *archers* would recognize his name - and I bet you it would be a relatively low percentage overall. If no one recognizes the image you are trying to sell it isn't a very effective marketing technique. It's nice that the owners of Bowtech like the PBR and want to support it, but it just doesn't have the bang as say a NASCAR co-branding opportunity because NASCAR (or a similar "Big Sport") has a much larger visibility and the athletes/stars have a wider recognition factor.

The idea of co-branding itself isn’t a bad idea for archery (organization or manufacturer). Partnering up with other organizations (non-archery) may increase (or reinforce) the crossover base in both organizations if it was promoted properly. Its good guerrilla-marketing if you can avoid paying high licensing fees. I just don’t think in this case there is a lot of bang.. 

-CG


----------



## Oregon Shooter (Jul 30, 2002)

*YYAAAWWWNNN*   

sorry but theres nothing about that bow that says collectable to me.


----------



## TheRealTruth (Jun 21, 2004)

Oregon Shooter said:


> *   *YYAAAWWWNNN*
> 
> sorry but theres nothing about that bow that says collectable to me.  *



Hmm, I'll bet it's because you're not a PBR fan which is what it seems this bow is being marketed towards, right?

The way I see it, this bow is a collectable to PBR fans, it's not real hard to understand if you read the press release.


Oh, by the way WAKE UP!


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

Yep, bottom line is..... buy it if you like it or buy something else you like.


----------



## LightSpeed (Sep 8, 2004)

Im a pbr fan and the bow sucks


----------



## pdq 5oh (Sep 7, 2002)

c_g:


> ...And I think there is some little tool who can't justify an opinion but wants to take a potshot - Hey but that's the Internet, and its full of pointless little tools...


Well, I'm glad to see you get my point. 

What you, and others seem to have trouble with is, unlike many other archery related manufacturers, BowTech decided to think outside the box. They are getting national, and I'll bet worldwide, exposure with the PBR. For some to say bull riders are idiots, stupid, etc is nonsense. I'd say going down in a big hole after coal, walking around on steel beams hundreds of feet in the air, jumping out of a plane into a forest fire; could be viewed in the same light. Though I don't see any of these as stupid. It's how people make a living. "Collectible" is subjective. What's collectible to me, may not be to you. And vice versa. I doubt BowTech will have any trouble selling the PBR edition bows, despite the less than .000000001% here (in the big scheme) that feel otherwise.


----------



## Silver Dingo (May 27, 2003)

you not only cant pick a decent bow, you cant work out percentages real well either.


----------



## pdq 5oh (Sep 7, 2002)

sfa, given that it's _your_ opinion, I take comfort.


----------



## clever_guy (May 21, 2002)

"I doubt BowTech will have any trouble selling the PBR edition bows, despite the less than .000000001% here (in the big scheme) that feel otherwise."

Hard to say how fast or many they will sell out of the limited run, especially at the price they are looking for and the underlying promotion. But considering an archer shot a 1407-10 (can't remember off the top of my head) FITA, they can be made to shoot pretty well  so as a bow for shooting I can't see why it wouldn't sell. And it's not like camo hunting bows are going out of style.

Even if it all went horribly wrong and say they only sold half in the model year as that was all the market would absorb - it's not like it would kill Bowtech, if anything just gives them market data for the next time they look at an idea like this, and a track record for other co-branding opportunities.

-CG


----------



## pdq 5oh (Sep 7, 2002)

cg, all good points and observations. Granted, unfortunately not all things are givens in the real world. BowTech is going find out how a limited addition bow will sell. As I see it, nothing ventured, nothing gained.


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

*Cabelas, Caterpillar, Ford etc*

To name a very few other sponsers of the PBR,,, much larger than BowTech so you'd better question the sanity of their marketing people also. It's marketing's call and there will be happy buyers for items like these, just like Elvis, NASCAR, football, baseball etc. Maybe the Canadian government dosen't allow it's citizens to watch PBR events,,, all the violence, injury, courage, valor, pride, companionship and admiration of the athletes the animals are,, might rub off on someone and become a true leader in that country.


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

I doubt Bowtech is getting any exposure outside the US with PBR, no one outside the USA gives a crap about bullriding. 
I think it's a shame they are pouring so much money into Professional Bullriding and not Professional Archery. 
Would we get a Worldwide Pro Archery circuit going if every major manufacturer poured $2million a year into such a venture?

Oh well back to shooting down at my large club with it's 100 members tomorrow.


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

Professional archery is not a spectator sport, heck the Olympic archery weren't even televised, that I saw anyway. What the he11 does Tide have to do with NASCAR anyway??? Do you suppose all the drivers have tubs of Tide detergent at home in their laundryroom??Maybe, maybe not but it must help sales for Tide because money spent on advertizing on a NASCAR car is very big bucks!!!


----------



## PJBinMI (Oct 31, 2003)

*Quality*

I shoot Bowtech and like em! But...

Last year EVERY one in the shop had a sh*ty dip job. White specs all over the bow where the camo dip had not taken. I like the quality of the rest of the components, but IMHO they had better do a better job. From a pure "looks" point of view they didn't "look" like they were worth the money. Also after VERY little wear the finish comes off!? When I shot a Hoyt and my wifes Mathews hardly a sign of wear with the same amount of use?
Although I had a black pearl VFT ( I sold on here) and it was truely beautiful.
Anyways the point, this PBR had better have the best paint and finish EVER for that money!!!!

And I agree with others I bet the price of the bow that one will be sold on here in the next year for 600 or less! Some things arn't worth collecting. If you want to pay to shoot a limited bow then great shoot it but you wont make a penny on it. Just shoot it

Bowtech listen UP. I am looking at the new 05 Bows, finish them better in that new dipping plant of yours!
Patrick


----------



## Pizonarcher (Jun 13, 2002)

Marcus said:


> I think it's a shame they are pouring so much money into Professional Bullriding and not Professional Archery.
> Would we get a Worldwide Pro Archery circuit going if every major manufacturer poured $2million a year into such a venture?
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

walks with a gi said:


> *Professional archery is not a spectator sport, heck the Olympic archery weren't even televised, that I saw anyway. *


 ROFL nice presentation of a fact "I didn't see it so it didn't happen" - funny stuff. 

Archery was televised during the Olympics and did quite well. One of my inlaws workplace stopped work to watch the archery, 50 people standing around in awe of the event. 

This is the reason why archery will never be on TV, archers are lazy, self centered and small minded. Everytime I have seem archers try and get a system in place that would make great TV it gets torn down from the inside by naysayers. 

So please tell me what is the point in getting archery on TV to bullriding fans when once they buy their bow we have little to offer them?

If these companies want archery on TV then help get the sport on TV and not just give up. 

I'm not anti-Bowtech, ordering one next week, and not against them spending money on advertising. Just seeing alot of money going everywhere but where we need it most.


----------



## Oregon Shooter (Jul 30, 2002)

> Hmm, I'll bet it's because you're not a PBR fan which is what it seems this bow is being marketed towards, right?



Nope. Has absolutely nothing to do with wether or not im a fan of the PBR. I just dont see any modern compound bow as a collectable. At least not a camo dipped one i should say. Heck five years from now there will be another young hot shot rider out there and people will be chearing for him and not for Tony Mendez as they do now. Stars of that sport are short lived.


----------



## p-maannn (Oct 30, 2004)

clever_guy said:


> *"and is guaranteed to become a collector’s item."
> 
> Sounds fair...so if the Limited Edition bow (limited in this case by having a PBR sticker apparently  ) doesn't increase in value over the course of a reasonable timeframe - say a year, then Bowtech will refund the original purchaser's retail sales price? Is that the guarantee?
> 
> ...






i went to last weekends event and got to see the bow it is very nice it has a sticker but pbr is engraved into it on both sides and the limbs have a carbon fiber dip


----------

